# Boss ge-7 settings!



## ExousRulez (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys I decided to mess around with this pedal earlier today on the clean channel of my amps and I discovered a setting that makes the tone much more lively, clear and just plain better and Id like to share with you guys and see what setting you guys use for high gain, also I use this band in the front of the amp unlike most people who put it in the loop.

Setting are, 
100 knob 0
200 knob -15
400 knob halfway between 0 and -5
800 knob 0
1.6k knob 0
3.2k knob halfway between 0 and +5
6.4k +15

I recommend all of you try this! 
Note-I use the neck pickup for cleans.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 23, 2011)

I decided to try out my Boss Bass EQ (which I never use on bass) with my guitar rig. I'm using an Ibanez Thermion into an Avatar with Black Powders (a bright mid-rangey speaker kind of similar to V30 with really tight lows). The Thermion is great, love the gain it has. When it's cranked the controls barely matter and I end up using pretty extreme settings with the bass at 1-2 and the treble/mids/presence around 7-max. I'd say it has a great thick post metal kind of sound on it's own but not really an extreme cutting tone.

Boosting around 800 Hz with a frown (50, 120, 400, 500, 800, 4.5, 10k are the sliders on this) and slight volume boost removes all the flab and makes the mids insane... instant Killswitch kind of tone.


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 23, 2011)

cGoEcYk said:


> I decided to try out my Boss Bass EQ (which I never use on bass) with my guitar rig. I'm using an Ibanez Thermion into an Avatar with Black Powders (a bright mid-rangey speaker kind of similar to V30 with really tight lows). The Thermion is great, love the gain it has. When it's cranked the controls barely matter and I end up using pretty extreme settings with the bass at 1-2 and the treble/mids/presence around 7-max. I'd say it has a great thick post metal kind of sound on it's own but not really an extreme cutting tone.
> 
> Boosting around 800 Hz with a frown (50, 120, 400, 500, 800, 4.5, 10k are the sliders on this) and slight volume boost removes all the flab and makes the mids insane... instant Killswitch kind of tone.


 Well this was to improve the clean channel and make it less bassy and have more clarity. 

Also I hate "killswitch engage" sorry not my thing


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 23, 2011)

I am just saying there is something to be said about boosting mids for getting more clarity with high gain tones (not the biggest KSE fan either, but I do like their tone).


----------



## ExousRulez (Nov 23, 2011)

cGoEcYk said:


> I am just saying there is something to be said about boosting mids for getting more clarity with high gain tones (not the biggest KSE fan either, but I do like their tone).


Well of course! I think a tube screamer does much better at that then my ge-7.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 23, 2011)

MY signal chain is gtr>ge7>digitech BP80>ge7>amp
Let's assume this is for high gain distortion

First ge7 (using in a manner similar to a TS, less bass, more upper mids/highs)
100 -15
200 unity
400 unity
800 unity
1.6k +15
3.2k +15
6.4k +15

2nd ge7 (equivalent to "in the loop" use)
100 -15
200 unity
400 unity
800 -15
1.6k unity
3.2k unity
6.4k unity


----------

